# what is the backcountry tour near empire?



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

That woud be Woods Creek and you drive back a bit past the tailing ponds and start your tour. Been back there a couple of times but didn't find all that much good turning terrain up close. Some serious avalanche danger back there so watch out. You can go further in and find some more open terrain but I haven't ever gone back that far. You can ski from the top of Butler down into the Woods Creek drainage and if the snow is good and fresh it's a pretty good run. It faces south so you have to get it before it cooks.


----------



## vardaddy (Jun 14, 2004)

marcy, curious if you're eliza schwindt's friend? If so, I talked on the phone with you last year but we never hooked up to ski. I'm a friend of hers from montana still looking to get to know the backcountry around here.


----------

